# Way of the Warrior 40k tournament Aldershot - sponsored by PDC Gaming



## infernalcaretaker

Hi Guys,

PDC Gaming & The Games Shop Presents:

"The Way of the Warrior" Warhammer 40,000 Tournament @ The Games Shop Aldershot

Saturday 27th & Sunday 28th July 2013

Price Per Person - £20.00

Prize Support:
1st Place - £60.00 in GW Product - Trophy & Certificate
2nd Place - £40.00 in GW Product - Trophy & Certificate
3rd Place - £20.00 in GW Product - Trophy & Certificate
Best Painted - £15.00 in GW Product - Certificate
Best General - £15.00 in GW Product - Certificate
Last Place - The "Wooden Spoon"

Every Participant will receive a prototype "Combined Weapon Sprue" from PDC Gaming for free !










PDC Gaming will also be selling some pre-production "Resin masters" from the upcoming range of Plastic gaming bases.
We will also be running an auction during the day, for a chance to grab some bargains !

How the event runs:
The tournament will use the the Swiss Pairs system, games will be scored as follows;
Win = 3 Tournament points
Draw = 1 Tournament point
Loss = 0 Tournament points

Scores:
Each player has the opportunity to gain addition tournament points by completing the follow criteria;
Each model must be 3 colours minimum = 1 tournament point
Each model must be WYSIWYG = 1 tournament point
Each model must be Fully Based = 1 tournament point
Each model must is Highly detailed = 1 tournament point

Army Composition
Each player has 1850 points to create their force, and must follow all the rules for selecting your force as listed in the rulebook. Each player may also utilise the optional additions to the force organisation chart, allies and fortifications, follow all the rules as listed in the Warhammer 40k rulebook and current 6th edition FAQ’s.

You must use the same army list in all of your games.
Please remember you can only spend up to and including 1850 points, not even one point over!

The standard Force Organisation Chart will be used for this tournament and armies must comply with all army selection rules and restrictions of their own codex.
Special characters may be taken.

Only the official, latest edition of the codex’s may be used.
Additionally, units from forge world with the 40,000 approved stamp, may be used providing you have a copy of the rules for that choice.

Sign up here on the Way if the Warrior Event Page on Face book, or contact The Games Shop at the above link, hope to see you there!

Way of the Warrior


----------

